# Gender identification



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

As this is a marriage forum, which seems to cater to the traditional heterosexual marriage, I think it would be tremendously helpful to know off the bat if we were reading a husband's or a wife's post. Usually I end up scanning the post to see if "my husband" or "my wife" is mentioned, or if they refer to their SO with pronouns, that can help. I realize that I can view the user's profile, but that seems unnecessary just to determine a binary option like gender.

I haven't managed a forum in a long time, but I had a phpbb back in the day with an add-on that added ♀/♂ icons under everyone's avatar.

Surely this has been suggested before?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know if this has been suggested but I don't really feel that should be required.

And while the posters here are probably largely hetero, we do and have had some gay, bisexual, and transgendered posters.


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> I don't know if this has been suggested but I don't really feel that should be required.


I'm not suggesting that it be required. I just mean that there's a space in your profile to post your gender, it would be nice if that data were displayed by your avatar. If you don't want to fill out that portion of your profile, then you're free to skip it. 

And I specifically said "seems to cater to ... hetero" I have not personally come across any LGBT posts, but surely there are some, and I'm sure they are welcome.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I want this


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Shouldn't the advice be gender neutral?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Dammit, AR. That would have been mine!


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

PBear said:


> Shouldn't the advice be gender neutral?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You mean advice like "you need to see a gyno about your hormones" or "you should shave your beard" or "wear a little more makeup"?


----------



## soulpotato (Jan 22, 2013)

calamityjim said:


> And I specifically said "seems to cater to ... hetero" I have not personally come across any LGBT posts, but surely there are some, and I'm sure they are welcome.


Trust me, they're there, and we're here. ^_^v

I personally wouldn't use gender identification. It would just encourage the incorrect assumptions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

soulpotato said:


> I personally wouldn't use gender identification. It would just encourage the incorrect assumptions.


But you identify as female in your profile. How is that different?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

calamityjim said:


> You mean advice like "you need to see a gyno about your hormones" or "you should shave your beard" or "wear a little more makeup"?


How about "You should see your doctor to rule out any medical issues" or "you should talk to your partner about what they find attractive, then consider doing that" or "you should be making an effort to look good for your partner all the time"?

So yeah, advice like that...

C


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

PBear said:


> How about "You should see your doctor to rule out any medical issues" or "you should talk to your partner about what they find attractive, then consider doing that" or "you should be making an effort to look good for your partner all the time"?
> 
> So yeah, advice like that...
> 
> C


Ha! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

In the person's profile, they can put their gender. But I agree, it would be helpful if it was displayed with their username. Or at least that could be an option.


----------



## soulpotato (Jan 22, 2013)

calamityjim said:


> But you identify as female in your profile. How is that different?


That's for the people who just HAVE to know.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Hmm, just wondering what we do for the XO or the XXY or the other in-utero or other sex gene variants in the crowd? 

Sometimes, I like seeing avatars and and usernames to guess, male or female. So far I'm batting about .500 - based on what I have discovered to date.


----------

